# JAZZMO’THOLOGY presents *The Motown Songbook* Sun/23/2/14, 7pm-12am. @ Club 414.



## Bar 414 (Feb 18, 2014)

​Jazzmo’thology is the hub of live music in the heart of Brixton! That term ‘A well-kept secret’ is now definitely apt for the Sunday nights when the cognoscenti brave the elements to walk thru’ the Club 414 doors in Coldharbour Lane and rub their eyes to assure themselves that they are still on terra firma.

Sunday 23 February may well prove to be the defining moment in the sessions which now lock down the second and fourth Sundays in the month. JAMMIN’ @ Club 414 will on this date host the Westley Joseph Collective with a Very Special Guest, Glynis Le’ Flore, from Los Angeles!

Glynis Le’ Flore is an artiste you have to see to witness a natural, gifted talent! She is embarking on a career in music which will make her a star. This will be her first live performance in the UK.

The Westley Joseph Collective is: Westley Joseph, drums Mike Brown, guitar Luke Smith, keyboards Orefo Orekwue, bass + Marley & DJ Steve Hill.

ETTA’s SEAFOOD KITCHEN will also be serving her delicious cuisine upstairs in the Lounge!

You are advised to book your table a.s.a.p. to avoid disappointment as there will only be a limited number of Standing places on the night.

Admission: £10.00 (M.a.t.d.)
Doors open: 7.00p.m. Showtime: 8.00p.m.

For Table Reservations, please contact: E-mail: jazzmothology@gmail.com Ra’s Mob.: 07931 263 617
Licensed Bar! Fully Wheelchair- Accessible on the ground floor!

Club 414, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9 8LF.
Web-site: www.club414.org
Please Bring Your Photo ID!

HOW TO GET THERE ::
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line) 1 minute walk
Rail = Brixton (Mainline station) 2 minutes walk

Daytime buses : 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions:
Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk 100 yards till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination on the left.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------

